# International Beer Festival - Arkaba Hotel- Oct 21st



## Arkaba (2/10/07)

SUNDAY OCTOBER 21st 12-5pm
Arkaba Hotels

INTERNATIONAL BEER FESTIVAL 

TOP OF THE ARK



OVER 60 FULLY IMPORTED INTERNATIONAL BEERS 



ENTRY $20 includes 30 tastings plus a schooner of Hofbrau

Buy extra tasting tickets on the day & taste all 60 beers


Featuring brands like: Lucky Beer ,Floris,Lindemans, La Chouffe, Abbaye, Brugge, Caporal, Chimay, Delirium, Duvel, Karmelite, Kwak, La Guillotine, Palm, Rochefort, satan, Westmalle, Kokanee,Labatts, Yanjing,Budvar
Tetley's, Black sheep, Greene King, en's Tooth, Monty Pythons Holy Grail, Old speckeled Hen, Tanners, Ruddles, Shepherd Neame,Gavroche,Trois Monts,Hofbrau, Warsteiner, Maisels ,Bintang, Wexford, Sapporo,Belhaven,Estrella, Singha, Chang Thai, Samuel adams, 333 Premium Lager

150 Glen Osmond Road Fullarton South Australia PH: 8338 1100


www.arkabahotel.com.au


----------



## jayse (2/10/07)

Looking good, I must admit looking at the thread title I thought here we go another wannabe 'international beer fest' with all the euroswill and aussie contract brewed green bottled rubbish.
But not quite so here with names like Shepherd Neame and Black Sheep etc this is looking quite good to this bitter loving mad man.


----------



## tangent (2/10/07)

you had me at La Chouffe and Chimay


----------



## domonsura (2/10/07)

Sounds good to me, SWMBO has already said 'That sounds like a good afternoon out for you!' . Perfect timing, the mother in-law arrives in 9 days for two weeks  of me biting my tongue, pretending I didn't hear her 'polite suggestions for betterment' and lots of time hanging out in the shed (more than normal). The more excuses I have to get out of the house the better  By the 21st I will chomping at the bit......


----------



## sinkas (2/10/07)

Isnt the Ark a grab-a-granny joint?


----------



## BenH (3/10/07)

sinkas said:


> Isnt the Ark a grab-a-granny joint?



Sure... that's why they're offering 60 different beers - if one of them doesn't give you beer goggles, nothing will!

Seriously, it's all about the beer. The venue's not important!


----------



## Aaron (3/10/07)

It's not the greatest venue in the world but there are a couple of interesting beers in that list. See you all there.


----------



## Millet Man (3/10/07)

Arkaba said:


> Featuring brands like: Lucky Beer ,Floris,Lindemans, La Chouffe, Abbaye, Brugge, Caporal, Chimay, Delirium, Duvel, Karmelite, Kwak, La Guillotine, Palm, Rochefort, satan, Westmalle, Kokanee,Labatts, Yanjing,Budvar
> Tetley's, Black sheep, Greene King, en's Tooth, Monty Pythons Holy Grail, Old speckeled Hen, Tanners, Ruddles, Shepherd Neame,Gavroche,Trois Monts,Hofbrau, Warsteiner, Maisels ,Bintang, Wexford, Sapporo,Belhaven,Estrella, Singha, Chang Thai, Samuel adams, 333 Premium Lager



Lucky Beer is Australian AFAIK, it used to be contract brewed by Bintara, don't know who makes it now.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Arkaba (3/10/07)

Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday October 21st.
All the grannies have passed on, some come and check out the Arkaba Beer Festival, no grannies here!


----------



## choppadoo (3/10/07)

couldn't ask for a better way to celebrate my birthday !  
should be a cracker of a sunday arvo! cya all there


----------



## Kai (3/10/07)

sinkas said:


> Isnt the Ark a grab-a-granny joint?




I don't think anyone can agree with this without looking as dodgy as hell.


----------



## jayse (21/10/07)

I forgot all about this untill I was reminded late this evening, anyway I'am gunna rock up. Just bringing the thread up for those who also forgot.

For those that I may have not meet before and are going I'll be the guy with the beer in my hand, pretty easy to spot. :lol:


----------



## tangent (21/10/07)

I don't think I'll make it if there's no Grannies  
That and the hangover.... :mellow:


----------



## domonsura (21/10/07)

I forgot all about it  might still be time.........damn the missus and mother in law have stolen the car!!!!


----------



## jayse (21/10/07)

Looks like I'll proberly have to give this a miss now aswell as I'am not feeling too good at all, although it goes till 5pm so I'll see how things pan out in a couple hours.


----------



## Murcluf (22/10/07)

Oh Bugger read this one a day late, reckon it would have been worth the trip...!!!


----------



## Aaron (22/10/07)

I couldn't be bothered in the end. Did anyone make it?


----------

